# Navy Corpsman to SF 18D



## Guildc123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Im leaving for the Navy at the end of August to become a Corpsman and hopefully get orders for SARC and a chance to screen for MARSOC or Force. Is it uncommon for corpsmen to do their first enlistment then join the Army and SF 18 Delta or even Airforce PJ?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 10, 2012)

You're getting too far ahead of yourself.  Worry about becoming a Corpsman first, then start looking at everything else.  Thread closed.


----------

